# LED emisor de mando a distancia roto



## Jazson (Mar 24, 2011)

Muy buenas! Os comento mi problema.

Se nos ha jodido el mando a distancia del TDT... Y por cuestiones que no vienen al caso, es imperativo repararlo.

Es el típico mando a distancia: pequeño CI con sus pilas y su led. He leído que este led suele ser la causa de que no funcionen, mi pregunta básica es:

- ¿Cómo puedo comprobar si funciona el dichoso led? 

Y una pregunta más avanzada:

- ¿Qué procedimientos básicos se pueden llevar a cabo para identificar y corregir la maldita avería en el mando, más allá de comprobar el led?

Manda huevos que sea capaz de diseñar placas de circuitos impreso y lo único de lo que he sido capaz es de abrir la carcasa del mando y buscar en google


----------



## Lusanzgz (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola Jazson.

Para comprobar si funciona el LED lo mas facil y rapido es mirarlo a traves de una camara de fotos digital (los sensores CMOS captan los infrarojos) y ver si se enciende al pulsar alguna tecla.

Si no se enciende el siguiente paso seria mirar con un polimetro si le llega tension para ver si esta roto o el fallo es anterior a el. 

En caso de que este roto necesitarias cambiarlo por otro para lo que te haria falta conocer la longitud de onda concreta que tiene (con suerte en el manual del aparato te vendra esa informacion)

Si no estuviese roto la cosa se complica mas. Si puedes adjuntar un par de fotos de la placa del mando podemos intentar concretar un poco mas los siguientes pasos.

Un saludo


----------



## Vin (Mar 25, 2011)

Eso que dice Lusanzgz es muy cierto, puedes comprobarlo con una cámara digital.

Si no es el led mira que todo esté bien soldado en su sitio, a mi una vez se me estropeó el mando de un Hi-Fi y resulta que lo que pasaba es que de tantas veces caerse al suelo había un condensador con una soldadura arrancada, lo soldé y sigue funcionando a día de hoy.

Saludos


----------



## Jazson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mmm gracias chicos, voy a intentarlo ahora mismo y os cuento 

Y a ver si puedo colgar alguna foto tb

A ver:

He comprobado que en efecto el led no luce... pero bueno, eso sólo me dice que el mando está roto, ¿no?

También he intentado medir si llega tensión al led. El problema es que no estoy seguro de si apretando con una unta e plástico o el dedo se consigue el efecto de los botones del mando. De momento lo he intentado así y todo el rato me marcaba cero voltios.
Así que el problema será anterior al led o que no sé apretar los botones con el mando abierto.

Otra cosa, usa dos pilas en serie de 1,5v, pero al medir la entrada del mando llegaban 2,74 voltios. ¿Será que las pilas están descargadas? Me extraña porque probamos con distintas pilas y nada, y también probamos estas pilas en otros lugares y funcionaban. ¿Esto os dice algo?

Os pongo 2 imágenes de la placa como pedisteis. En una pueden verse las pistas y en otra un detalle de los componentes de la otra cara.

A ver si me podéis decir algo más que estoy bloqueado.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Lusanzgz (Mar 26, 2011)

Por lo de la tension de las pilas no pasa nada, ese valor puede ser por la caida de tension en la placa; si te funcionan otro sitio y has probado con otras eso las descarta.

Para probar un boton coje la lamina de plastico del mando y presiona con el la parte de la pista donde esta el contacto, con el dedo y similares no conseguiras cerrar el circuito.

De todas formas antes de perder mucho tiempo con el mira a ver si tendrias posibilidad de conecer la longitud de onda del led y de comprar uno de ese valor y lo mismo para el oscildor (el componente amarillo de la segunda foto). Es lo que suele fallar en los mandos y no siempre es posible comprar recambios de los valores adecuados (politica del fabrcane de que asi no puedas hacer nada y tengas que morir a pagarle uno nuevo)

Un saludo


----------



## Jazson (Mar 26, 2011)

Gracias de nuevo Lusanzgz

He comprobado como me decías y no llega tensión al diodo al pulsar botones, así que de momento asumiré que el error está en el oscilador.

¿Hay alguna manera de comprobarlo, o tengo que sustituirlo directamente y a ver si rula?

Sobre el oscilador: en la carcasa pone NSB 455j, pero en internet no lo encuentro en venta, aunque admito que tengo muy poca experiencia buscando. He buscado en google, semikron y datasheetcatalog.com


----------



## Lusanzgz (Mar 26, 2011)

Buenas, para compronarlo un poco lo mismo de antes, comprueba si le llega tension a los condensadores que hay antes, si llega a uno y al otro no entonces falla el resonador, si no le llega a ninguno puede que sea el condensador de entrada el que falle.

Sobre el resonador mira este link te da informacion de esa referencia

http://wxhsdz.51ev.com/product-Resonators/351093/Ceramic-resonator-NSB455J.html

Es un resonador ceramico de 455KHz "made in china" asi que esa referencia olvidate de encontrarla, sin embargo en principio te servira cualquier otro con las mismas caracteristicas como este

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=X921-ND

si tienes alguna tienda de electronica o audio video en tu ciudad puede que tengan alguno que te sirva y no tienes que pagar portes para hacer la prueba de si es eso lo que te falla (puede que haya algo mas)


----------



## Jazson (Mar 28, 2011)

Wenas, he tenido cosas urgentes estos dos días y no he podido trastear, pero mañana mismo le hago unas mediciones bien hechas (hice unas de las que no tomé notas, y diría que el condensador anterior al oscilador (entre las pilas y él) marca medio voltio y el otro 0,2, ¿puede ser eso el error?

de todos modos, mañana lo pongo bien puesto. Espero.

Pero plantear una pregunta:

¿Cuáles son las características críticas del oscilador?
Imagino que no todas, ya que por ejemplo los máximos 100Vdc son excesivos y seguro que me vale uno que aguante menos. Pero tengo dudas respecto a la precisión de la frecuencia, la impedancia de aislamiento y la capacidad electrostática.

Thanks again 

PD: entiendo que críticos son por lo menos la frecuencia de trabajo y la impedancia del resonador, y que la temperatura no será problemática.

Con la respuesta y a menos que compruebe que el problema es un condensador iré e electroson (la tienda de electrónica a la que voy) a mirar si tienen algo parecido.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola.

Una manera de probar el control remote es usar una radio en AM. Colocas el dial o selector en una zona dondo libre de recepción de alguna emisora de radio ( se debe escuchar el ruido producido cuando no se sintiniza nunguna enisora).
Una vez hecho esto, presiona cualquier botón o tecla del control remoto y se debe escuchar un sonido diferenta la ruido normal de la radio. Si ocurre eso, el control remoto funciona, en caso contrario el control está malogrado.
Si tienes un control remoto viejo pon el LED de este control remoto y reemplaza el LED de tu control malogrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Si ocurre ese sonido


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Para hacer eso hay que poner la sintonia al minimo en la banda de AM, ya que si esta muy arriba por más espacio vacio puede no escucharse nada, dado que los resonadores rondan los 455Khz, por otro lado y segun el tipo de control remoto, puede llegar a sonar lo cual no significa que emita, auque el sonido es diferente, pero esta diferenia la puede captar alguien que esta acostumbrado a realizar estas pruebas, que suene garantiza que no esta dañado pero no garantiza que emita.....


----------



## jomongri (Abr 6, 2011)

Buenas, soy nuevo aquí. Tengo exactamente el mismo mando a distancia (el circuito pq el plástico es negro),e s de un decodificador de TDT marca Brigmton. Ha dejado de funcionar y lo he abierto. En ocasiones se queda emitiendo sin pulsar ningún botón (luz led IR fija), en otras no se enciende ni apretando los botones. Sea como fuere no funciona.
Le he cambiado el cristal por el CSB455E pero sigue sin funcionar correctamente, le he cambiado los 3 condensadores, tampoco va. El diodo IR si emite pues al conectarlo a una pila se enciende. Lo único que no he cambiado es la resistencia, pues mide bien, el diodo pq funciona y el transistor pq no lo he encontrado. ¿Sugerencias?

ahh el ¿transistor? tiene de inscripción: 
S9014 
C 331


----------



## rastone1993 (Abr 6, 2011)

jomongri dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo aquí. Tengo exactamente el mismo mando a distancia (el circuito pq el plástico es negro),e s de un decodificador de TDT marca Brigmton. Ha dejado de funcionar y lo he abierto. En ocasiones se queda emitiendo sin pulsar ningún botón (luz led IR fija), en otras no se enciende ni apretando los botones. Sea como fuere no funciona.
> Le he cambiado el cristal por el CSB455E pero sigue sin funcionar correctamente, le he cambiado los 3 condensadores, tampoco va. El diodo IR si emite pues al conectarlo a una pila se enciende. Lo único que no he cambiado es la resistencia, pues mide bien, el diodo pq funciona y el transistor pq no lo he encontrado. ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> ahh el ¿transistor? tiene de inscripción:
> ...


Odio esos transistores Chinos...
Capaz te sirva

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/50/483179_DS.pdf


----------



## jomongri (Abr 7, 2011)

He probado con el transistor BC548B y después he cambiado también la resistencia, vamos que excepto el diodo IR he cambiado todos los componentes externos. No hay forma, tan pronto no va nada, como va cuando aprieto el botón con luz fija (que no cambia cadenas ni nada) como se queda la luz fija incluso no apretando ningún botón. No lo entiendo. No hay ningún cruce ni suciedad ni nada. Va a tocarme ir a buscar un mando universal a ver si con suerte pillo uno que funcione con ese receptor de TDT.


----------

